# Langdale's Essence of Cinnamon



## Clare (Feb 25, 2021)

I have recently acquired my second, and much earlier, Langdale's Concentrated Medical Essence of Cinnamon. I love this bottle. It has so many bubbles and imperfections; including the indent in the seam where my thumb is in the 3rd photo, which can be seen both on the inside and outside of the glass. The later model has had a pouring spout added to the lip.

Langdale's still exists today, so it would be rude not to try the actual product!! The ingredients have not changed much over time. It even still includes the infamous Strychnine! Other main ingredients include a shed-load of ethanol and Ipecac! Still, it was surprisingly tasty and very warming.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 25, 2021)

Clare said:


> I have recently acquired my second, and much earlier, Langdale's Concentrated Medical Essence of Cinnamon. I love this bottle. It has so many bubbles and imperfections; including the indent in the seam where my thumb is in the 3rd photo, which can be seen both on the inside and outside of the glass. The later model has had a pouring spout added to the lip.
> 
> Langdale's still exists today, so it would be rude not to try the actual product!! The ingredients have not changed much over time. It even still includes the infamous Strychnine! Other main ingredients include a shed-load of ethanol and Ipecac! Still, it was surprisingly tasty and very warming.


Nice, you got the aqua and the clear one. I like the spout on the clear. Make mine a double! Strychnine?! Really! Crazy. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Clare (Feb 25, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Nice, you got the aqua and the clear one. I like the spout on the clear. Make mine a double! Strychnine?! Really! Crazy.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I prefer the aqua one myself to be honest. It has more character to it I think.

Re. the Strychnine... I may have got my wires crossed here! I ended up falling into a rabbit hole whilst researching the Ipecac in this product and it led me to Nux-Vomica (which you can easily buy on Amazon!), which is a form of Strychnine. I think I'm getting tangled up with all my research! The only ingredients in Langdale's Cinnamon are below.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 25, 2021)

Clare said:


> I prefer the aqua one myself to be honest. It has more character to it I think.
> 
> Re. the Strychnine... I may have got my wires crossed here! I ended up falling into a rabbit hole whilst researching the Ipecac in this product and it led me to Nux-Vomica (which you can easily buy on Amazon!), which is a form of Strychnine. I think I'm getting tangled up with all my research! The only ingredients in Langdale's Cinnamon are below.


Oh, me too.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

